# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  ارتباط فلش با دیتا بیس ؟؟

## mehran-a

سلام دوستان
آیا کسی از شما مقلاله یا روش ارتباط flash  و دیتابس رو می دونه ؟

----------


## dr-solomons

از فایلهای xml به جای دیتا بیس میتو نی استفاده کنی

----------


## mehran-a

pdf و یا مقاله ای در این مورد (ارتباط با فلش ) از xml  داری

----------


## saeedkhan

البته کد های xml برای نوشتن connection  بین فلش و دیتابیس وجود داره ! 
×اگه به قسمت xml مراجعه کنی بهتره البته گوگل از اون جا هم کاملتره

----------


## mehran-a

برای ارتباط به بقیه بانک ها تا اونجایی که می دونم از طریق فایهای asp , php ,...  می تونه ارتباط داشته باشه چون تا به حال با xml کار نکردم باید بقول سعید جان یه سرچ بکنم به یه جاهایی رسیدم فعلا ارتباط فرم فلش با asp  رو فهمیدم و ولی همانطور که شما گفتید با xml  بهترین راه است .
ممون

----------


## saeedkhan

این کاملترین چیزیه که ‍یدا کرد البته برای کسایی که نمیتونن از asp دل بکنن ! فقط با asp و flash
http://www.15seconds.com/issue/010605.htm

----------


## saeedkhan

این هم xml مثل قبلیه آسون نیست ولی کاملتره (کلی آموزش داده) حتما همه صفحه رو بخونید چون در ضمن کد ها آموزش هم داده
http://www.gotoandplay.it/_articles/...bExtension.php

----------


## mehran-a

ممنون سعید جان 
ولی لینک دومی مطمئنی در باره ارتباط فلس با دیتابیس است ؟

----------


## saeedkhan

learn how to connect to an existing database, retrieve data from it and finally show it on the client side using a DataGrid component in Flash
من فکر میکنم باشه !

----------


## saeedkhan

البته گفته بودم دومی xml است و اولی asp اولی را حت تره ولی دومی کامل تره و متقابلا سخت تره چند جا باید کد هاشو اضافه کنی هم تو serverside هم تو clientside و از همه مهم تر اینکه نویسندش هم مشهوره 

Name:  	 Marco Lapi, alias Lapo
Location: 	Fossano, Italy
Age: 	30
Flash experience: 	started out with Flash 4 back in 1999
Job: 	web designer/developer
Website: 	http://www.gotoandplay.it/

----------


## p30graphic

سلام
چه راهه ساده و خوبی سراغ دارید که بشه فلش تعداده زیادی متن از بیرون بخونه؟
میدونم xml بهترین گزینه ممکنه ولی چطور؟
 یه سوال دیگه:
چطور میشه فلش رو به نرم افزار MMB وصل کرد یعنی فلش دستور بده که MMB به فلان صفحه بره

----------

